# Crazy Frog or Orange tips dark Torch



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has this so called "Crazy Frog" named Frogspawn coral & if if it's still somewhere to be found? Also another neon Orange tip dark (almost greenish/Grayish) base Torch that was acquired from RR years back? 

Patwa used to own one RR Orange tip Torch colony ... not sure if still has it stashed away ...


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Is the frogspawn like this?


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Something like this? Its more green in the center.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

It's nothing close to the Crazy Frog that I used to have. It's super neon Green throughout and honestly I can't remember the colour of the tip ends. If I'm not wrong it was intense Purple.

Tentacles were super extended as well.

Missed it ...


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

please post if u find a pic of it


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Unfortunately I, for whatever reasons, never took any pictures of this specimen or for most reasons ... all of my corals that I've collected all these years. Yeah I'm bad ...

It was purchased from the old defunct reef store located on Cawthra, Mississauga (I think ...) owned by Ryan of R20 reef store ... his very first reef store back then.


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Aww darn... Wanted to see it too haha


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Sea MunnKey said:


> It's nothing close to the Crazy Frog that I used to have. It's super neon Green throughout and honestly I can't remember the colour of the tip ends. If I'm not wrong it was intense Purple.
> 
> Tentacles were super extended as well.
> 
> Missed it ...


is it the one ReefMike used to sell on AP?

I remember it....damn nice frogspawn...Mike got it from Lalande and then propagated it and sold it as the "crazy frog"


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

It illegal collect's and selling in Canada or only in US ?

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/09/16/usfws-los-angeles-importing-staghorn-elkhorn-illegal/


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> It illegal collect's and selling in Canada or only in US ?
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2014/09/16/usfws-los-angeles-importing-staghorn-elkhorn-illegal/


Just means it makes it more exciting to have it.

Id love to get my hands on a uniquely coloured torch. I have three different types in my tank and would have no problem putting another in. Anyone looking to part at all?

Right now I have a gold, a tricolor/gold, and purple with green tips.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Check my pic. We could swap frags. Mines the orange tips with green inners. Also 3 big branches, easy to frag and swap if you're interested


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

y4zhuang said:


> Check my pic. We could swap frags. Mines the orange tips with green inners. Also 3 big branches, easy to frag and swap if you're interested


Is it a frogspawn or torch? Would like a torch. Depending on what you want I might be interested. I have 3 blood red bali anemones. My original has split twice. Just trying to get at least one on a small rock. Can pm you some pics if your interested. I only know of one other in the gta. Lmk

I also have a bunch of other stuff on a for sale ad. Depending if anything floats your boat we could work with that stuff too 
Cheers


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Sure pm me some pics. It's an octospawn. In my post


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> It illegal collect's and selling in Canada or only in US ?
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2014/09/16/usfws-los-angeles-importing-staghorn-elkhorn-illegal/


From what I remember reading, It's only the states that has that new law.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's my crazy frog spawn i acquired 9 years ago 










Here it is again, a bit bleach in my old frag tank.








[/URL]IMG_3652 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

IMG_1392 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Let me know if this is the one you're looking for 

-dan


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

deeznutz said:


> Here's my crazy frog spawn i acquired 9 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the actual colouring of it?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Green with purple tips.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

deeznutz said:


> Green with purple tips.


Very nice colouring for a frogspawn. 9 years eh?? That's pretty hectic


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I still remember the day I bought it. It was a 3 head beauty. 
I never thought I'd have it to this day being my first LPS coral. 

I must have grown over a hundred heads over the years. I know I sold about 30 heads to Mad jelly corals 2 years ago and gave away and sold a bunch.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

*deeznutz* ... dayyammm!!!  
_(check PM ... thx)_


----------

